
Best Comments (with no points) - px
http://news.ycombinator.com/bestcomments
======
vinhboy
Forgive me for saying this, but I NEED to know what the hive-mind likes. I
need the points. Without the points I might as well be reading some random
blog comment that could have been created by a spam bot. I probably wouldn't
know the difference.

~~~
stingraycharles
If something is severely downmodded, it will still appear light-gray, so you
are still able to recognize those.

------
makmanalp
Aggg. While I'm pro no-score, this might be one case in which score is nice to
know.

------
ascendant
I like it, but I think if it is not a top-level comment it should include
whatever it is responding to for context. Maybe some sort of subtle (or not
subtle) indicator of what is the best comment vs what the context is.

~~~
tokenadult
_I think if it is not a top-level comment it should include whatever it is
responding to for context._

I hear you, but what I have done whenever I browse the top-scoring comments
view of HN shared here is simply follow the "parent" link that appears on each
comment when I want to know what prompted the comment. Sometimes I can tell
well enough what the context is just from quoted text in the comment (when
participants who comment remember to quote text from comments to which they
are replying) or from the title of the submission thread.

~~~
ascendant
Maybe then a setting you can toggle to display the parent?

